# Monster Buck Caught on Trail Camera



## swamphawg (Nov 25, 2007)

Now all I gotta do is kill em. 

Oh and don't ask me why it says 2080. Unless my camera is actually a crystal ball and not a trail camera.


----------



## dutchman (Nov 25, 2007)

Very nice buck! Great photos!


----------



## Greg Tench (Nov 25, 2007)

WOW !!!!!!That buck has a spread and character !!Awesome deer.


----------



## Hoss (Nov 25, 2007)

He's one to keep your eyes open for.  Good luck seeing him in person.

Hoss


----------

